# Grossingers Reort, Catskills New York



## chargergirl68 (Jan 24, 2013)

Grossingers is awesome place to shoot, now that I have learned a bit more about how to shoot urbex, I want to go back and re-shoot. 

Here is some history on the place: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/02/grossingers-resort-borsch-belt_n_1909981.html

Another link to some history from someone who lived on the property: http://www.joe4speed.com/grossingerhistory.htm (Yes it is THAT big, I also read some there that it had its own zip code and area code, its own post office and much more)

It is filled with asbestos, mold and other little nasty things so come prepared with masks and gloves if you plan on touching anything. Also there have been gangs that come and tag everything so you need to be careful on that front. The floors in some of the buildings are just gone, another thing to watch out for. But what I found weird was, in parts of the back building it looks like people have been in there restoring it, there is fresh sheet rock up and the one warehouse (if you may) is clean. A bit odd, but regardless. Also back by the pool there is a building that has new equipment for landscaping.. so obviously there has been people there, but no landscaping has been done to the property in a very long time. 

I failed to get any exterior shots of the property, but I will when I go back to re-shoot. There are several buildings and no way to get an top view (since there are no hills around to climb). But it is easily googled to find any more information out. This is one of the last Borscht Belt Resorts that is still standing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 24, 2013)

First class photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 24, 2013)

This is more like it! 
I love that carpet of moss!


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 25, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> First class photos.



Thank you so much! This place was so wild!


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 25, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> This is more like it!
> I love that carpet of moss!




Its so awesome to see! I went in June and there was no tagging except for in the pool we went back in Sept/Oct and it was all over the windows, the main hall was just gross full of tags, inappropriate pictures and rude language. Its so sad to see a place like that, when it holds so much history and beauty. Also the majority o the glass was broken out of every window in the rest of the place. 

I have 1 more building to shoot in the spring.. and i found out there is an underground tunnel that I would LOVE to find.. not sure I want to find what is inside the tunnel.. but..


----------



## wolfism (Jan 26, 2013)

That's very well shot, particularly like the moss carpet and stagnant pool.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 26, 2013)

Now you've hit the nail on the head with what we like to see!
Nicely done and a good quantity of great quality photos! 
Hope to see more reports at this level from you, thanks.


----------



## Bones out (Jan 26, 2013)

Hell yeah!


----------



## B7TMW (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been reading uo on this place. Fascinating. Apparently it had it's own airport!!!!


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 26, 2013)

B7TMW said:


> I've been reading uo on this place. Fascinating. Apparently it had it's own airport!!!!



I read that too! Amazing place.. and its just sitting there wasting away. I am sure it was a lot bigger then it is now, there is a new golf course next door now. This is one of the last of these hotels around, so many have burned or been torn down.


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 27, 2013)

awesome place! I love the the pool of debris


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 27, 2013)

Gritty and grimey, I love it  nice style to your images


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh yes  That presses all the buttons for sure.

Great set of images. Plenty of atmosphere and decay. Just magic


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 27, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> Oh yes  That presses all the buttons for sure.
> 
> Great set of images. Plenty of atmosphere and decay. Just magic



Thank you again for your feedback


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 27, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Gritty and grimey, I love it  nice style to your images



Thank you! Yes this place had enough of grim, grit, slim and just about everything else lol


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wendy Lou said:


> awesome place! I love the the pool of debris



Thank you!


----------



## Lusker (Jan 29, 2013)

What a shame with all the graffiti ...but nice pictures though


----------

